# Gesucht aber net gefunden



## AcidOne (6. April 2004)

*Win32-Apache remote-controlling*

Hallo ich suche eine möglichkeit meinen Apache fernzusteuern. Gibt es da en Programm oder ähnliches. 

Also ich hab en w2k netzwerk. 
Mit w2k server <<< apache druff 
und meine Clients

jetzt will ich von meinem Client den Apache steuern geht das ohne das ich immer zu server rennen muss ? 

THX im vorab 

AcidOne

[Johannes Röttger]
Bitte das nächste mal einen ordentlichen Betreff
[/Johannes Röttger]


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. April 2004)

Also, das man den Apache "STEUERN" müsste ist mir jetzt echt unbekannt. Du meinst wohl die Konfiguration ändern und den Apache neustarten, oder?
Also entweder richtest Du auf dem 2k Server ein VPN ein oder Du verwendest einen SSHDaemon und Client.


----------



## AcidOne (6. April 2004)

*ja genau*

Hatte mich doof ausgedrückt. So wie du es sagst isses richtig. Na dann muss ich ma gucken wie ich des deichsle  

Thx

GreetZ Acidone


----------



## Daniele (10. April 2004)

*Terminalserver?*

Man könnte natürlich auch den Terminalserverdienst auf dem Server installieren.
Über diesen administriere ich zumindest meinen Server, der in Keller steht. Hab ja auch keine Lust, bei irgendwelchen Änderungen immer in den kalten Keller zu rennen.

Ich bin damit zufrieden und man hat auch einen grafische Oberfläche.
Andererseits geht es auch mit dem Telnetserver. Mit diesem hab ich allerdings null Erfahrung.

Somit würde dann schonmal die Einrichtung von VPN entfallen.

Und schöne Ostern allen.


----------

